
How to clean up your $HOME with simple hacks - drkhsh
https://nulltime.net/blog/2017/01/home-sweet-home
======
Esau
"Yes, every single directory has its own first letter."

I do that as well, but I prefer to capitalize the first letter of directory
names so that they sort to the top of a directory listing. I also keep all
file names completely lowercase and I never use spaces.

